# 13.1-BETA3 boot crash



## Alain De Vos (Mar 30, 2022)

13.1-BETA1 worked fine
13.1-BETA2 worked fine
13.1-BETA3 gave a boot crash.
I'm reverting back to 13.0

Problem with my 13.1-BETA3 boot crash was that boot messages where too fast scrolling during boot so I was unable to analyse the problem.
And because of the crash i had not really a log file to later look at.
There are the boot options "single-user" and "verbose" but i need the option "slow booting" to have a good look at the messages ...

Or can someone include a small sleep function in the boot message character printing, it's ok if booting takes minutes if i can analyse it.

PS : I use openzfs from the ports.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Apr 3, 2022)

Try enabling /var/log/console.log

<https://docs.freebsd.org/en/books/handbook/config/#_configuring_local_logging>


----------



## scottro (Apr 3, 2022)

Note that RC1 is also out now. You may want to try that before reverting. (Depends if this is a test machine, or one you use for work, etc.)


----------



## Alain De Vos (Apr 5, 2022)

I see it here. I'll give it a try:





						src - FreeBSD source tree
					






					cgit.freebsd.org


----------



## scottro (Apr 5, 2022)

Let's hope it solves the issue.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Apr 6, 2022)

Install of a custom kernel gives now :

```
===> blake2 (install)
install -T release -o root -g wheel -m 555   blake2.ko /boot/kernel/
install: blake2.ko: No such file or directory
*** Error code 71

Stop.
make[4]: stopped in /usr/src/sys/modules/blake2
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[3]: stopped in /usr/src/sys/modules
*** Error code 1
```


----------

